# honda es6500 generator



## gerald9 (Feb 18, 2011)

need help honda generator es 6500 model will not idle down, with auto idle switch on or off.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked to see if the throttle shaft on the carburetor is stuck?


----------

